# Solar charger can work without sunshine?



## woterm (Dec 15, 2008)

*Solar charger* is convenient for people who usually travel out. But sometimes I want to ask such question "solar charger can work without sunshine?" Perhaps it is a stupid question. But I still want to know the answer. And if they can not work, is it still convenient. You can not use inside and you can not use in winter. Only without sunshine, it becomes rubbish. So is it worth for us to use?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I use solar-systems to either re-charge or keep charge in all kinds of electronic devices. I have one solar-panel that sits in a south-facing window that keeps the charge up on a gel-cell battery pack that converts the 12-volt power to USB power which powers a USB-hub. From that hub, I plug in cell-phones, MP3 players and other such goodies for charging purposes. Its much cheaper than trying to keep a computer powered up all the time just to re-charge the toys.

I have solar-panels keeping the battery up on my vehicles - so that the low draw from stereo, car-alarm or clocks does not run the battery down while the vehicle is parked for "extended" periods of time.

I also have solar-chargers for my AA batteries - just drop the battery in and leave the system near a window. It does great.

I don't worry about having the panels in "direct" sunlight - or even "hiding" behind a pane of glass. It just works for me.


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

woterm said:


> *Solar charger* is convenient for people who usually travel out. But sometimes I want to ask such question "solar charger can work without sunshine?"


No. 
Solar Panels MUST be in direct sun light to generate current.

Putting them in a window is OK, as long as they still get sunlight.



> And if they can not work, is it still convenient.


I find my solar panels VERY convenient!
4 large panels are enough to offset most of the cost of running my home.

2 large panes charge a fairly large battery bank in my electric vehicle.

I have various small panels for recharging small batteries, one in my Jeep for the months I don't drive it,
One on my car trailer to keep the winch battery charged, ECT...



> You can not use inside and you can not use in winter.


You CAN use inside, it just has to have access to sun light.
YOU CAN use them in winter outside, you just don't have as much sun, but they will work in winter.



> Only without sunshine, it becomes rubbish. So is it worth for us to use?


Without sunshine, YOU DIE! Along with most other things...
The sun will ALWAYS shine again, so I wouldn't call them 'Rubbish' just because it's cloudy a day or two!...


----------



## serawan (Dec 20, 2008)

On The basis that solar panels don't work very well in the UK on a sunny day, the practical answer is no!

Yes you will see something happening but if it is enough to make a significant difference to the state of the batteries is unlikely.

Negligible is the word here.

And before I get criticised, yes I sell them but we always warn people that the performance of solar in the winter is waste of time, when your 12 volt requirements are at their highest. In the summer, when your out all day, don't need the lights, TV heating or frankly anything really, solar panles are quite good at keeping charged batteries topped in (in the UK)

My friend owns a newsagent but doesn't smoke! \so don't hang the messenger!

Buy an additional battery and save your self the grief! 
Consumer Electronics and Accessories Wholesale - Gizmograbber


----------

